# Pulaski,NY 12-3-10



## T.French (Dec 1, 2004)

A little here today.


----------



## C.Solan (Jan 20, 2009)

nice. cant wait any longer


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics...really cool set-ups


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Man i'm so jealous, i really want the snow. Great set up!!! stay safe, and sent that snow down this way lol


----------



## Jdeerekid (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah I have been waiting for it to hit. Seems most of the snow is staying more north so far this year. Hope it sticks around and cools down a bit more to get the ground to freeze up some. I hate plowing mud.


----------



## T.French (Dec 1, 2004)

Looks Like Monday & Tuesday all of central Ny is gona get some


----------



## tom's snow pro (Dec 11, 2008)

How many inches did you get in those pics?


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

Damn I am jealous too we are getting bypassed by the Saturday snow. Looks good though nice set up. Stay safe this season.


----------



## m3klee (Nov 3, 2010)

man i wish i was up there, my parents have a summer place up there in brennan beach


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

t french:

Nice to see you guys on here! How far down to syracuse do you guys plow? Or how far north? Nasty snows at times up north! How was your summer sealing? Hope it was a good season. How many accounts did ya make out with?


----------



## T.French (Dec 1, 2004)

Toms Snow Pro:We got about 5" from rt 13 north Rt 13 south about 2".needless to say I had to plow the northern route.
Lawncare18: Do we know each other?I service Mexico,Pulaski,Sandy Creek ,Boylston,Orwell and Altmar.Big enough area when we get the Lake Effect.The Summer aspect of the Business does well.Keep growing every year since I bought Business.Biggest problem is reliable employees.I can only do so Much. I have a few with alot of potential right now.
Thanks all for comments.Hope ALL have a safe and lucrative winter.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

tfrench: we dont know eachother, ive seen you guys down in the bville area, clay areas during the summer. Also seen equipment up in phoenix. You guys do nice sealing!


----------



## T.French (Dec 1, 2004)

Do alot of work in that area.I have a camp in Bville and father in law lives in Phoenix.Thank you for compliment.


----------



## T.French (Dec 1, 2004)

*12/6/10*

Some Pics from this morning.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

t-french: how many accounts you guys do up that way? Is that a school you plow? seems like winter is here to stay. I plow at bud plant in bville in a loader, nice side money for me.


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

I love blizzard porn, got anymore?


----------



## T.French (Dec 1, 2004)

I have about 50 accounts.3 Churches,Senior Apt complex and the rest residential.i dont plow that school.Pics was to show the banks already.Commercial market is tough around here,People doing it for about $40 and hour is how it works out.One place I bid will take 45min to a hour to do and it went for $1200 for season.With the amount of lake snow we get the guy is nuts.I stay with the residential and make $125 hour per truck. Who do you plow for at Bud ?


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Great pics, i am jealous! I want snow! How much do you get for a driveway like the one in your first pics?


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

I plow for pro scapes runing a loader. we have ben getting hit real hard this week. They go non stop up there 24/7 when it snows. Chase enterprises is big up in your area? Good snows last night.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

that 4500 dodge is sick.


----------



## T.French (Dec 1, 2004)

*12/7/10*

Few Pics from today.4th time I hit that account.Just extended lake effect warning till 8 pm thurs.another foot tonight and a foot tomorrow night.That drive in pic is $20.Chase really is not around here.I think more towards oswego is his area?Dont really know for sure.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pics! Can't wait to see the flakes fly around here!


----------



## slave2lawns (Oct 9, 2008)

Cool pics. Keep up the great work and be safe.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea chase is in oswego,

proscapes does bud in radisson????? i use to do the treatment plant, year after year it got old lol


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

IPLOWSNO;1145070 said:


> yea chase is in oswego,
> 
> proscapes does bud in radisson????? i use to do the treatment plant, year after year it got old lol


yes they do do bud in radisson, ben doing it for a few years now, they do the treatment plant to.. hes a big big outfit in this area, and GREAT GREAT OUTFIT to work for.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i see his trucks around alot in syracuse,

i must of done bud 15 years ago we also did miller so that will tell ya alot lol, how long ago was that hahaha

how many guys does he have????????


----------



## T.French (Dec 1, 2004)

Pics from camp in Baldwinsville today,finally got a chance to go shovel roof before the freezing rain hits.


----------



## mtnzone (Apr 8, 2008)

lol.. that is just a dusting up there!! I go steelheading up in your neck of the woods a few times every year and I went to college in syracuse ..... that lake effect you have is amazing....was in pulaski two years ago and you got something like 3 feet of snow and school was delayed only an hour!! lol


----------



## T.French (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes,4 or 5 yrs ago we got 12 feet in 4 days and I dont think school closed cant really remember,But they dont close to often.


----------



## T.French (Dec 1, 2004)

*12/16/2010*

7 am nothing.By the time it was done 3pm about 16 inches


----------

